# Help identifying oil painting



## Jtvbaker (10 mo ago)

Hello All, found this painting hidden behind a larger painting on the wall. It is 12”x20”, oil on canvas and has a faded signature in the lower left corner. Can’t make out the signature. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

